# Trouting w/ Arkanis



## Ghostie (Aug 19, 2010)

Met up with Arkanis yesterday (Nice to meet ya bro!) at the bottom of the canyon to show him a little slice of heaven where I catch some little brownies. We did some hiking around and managed to cover a good portion of the creek yesterday. I must admit, I'm impressed how well he did up there! Most times I take somebody up there, they don't make it to the waterfalls and actually catch a fish, but Arkanis did both no problems! B) You the man!

Here's some photographs and descriptions.

Here's Arkanis creepin up on the fishes!







Some scenery and some skinny waters. Most wouldn't even think to look here for fish.






Another horrible self portrait. I Caught a fish about this time but the important thing is always that my guests catches one so I didn't worry about photographing my "dinky" one.






Some sort of cool flower growing in the creek











A wall of Ivy and nettles in all the surrounds.






Here was Arkanis trying to land the fish from his first good bite of the day..


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 19, 2010)

But I think this fishy was a smart one and it worked him over by rubbing him off on some underwater foliage. Tricky lil boogers!






These ladybugs basically told me to keep going and things would improve.






...and they were right! Here's Arkanis on his second bite, but this time he managed to land it! I was stoked. I get more happy watching people with me catching the fish than me catching them myself! haha






Here's a close-up of his Southern California brownie from the skinny waters! Congrats man you worked hard for it and deserve it! You took direction very well and learned the tricks very fast!






That's about all the photos I have that turned out good! Was a pleasure meeting a new fishing buddy, that's for sure! Don't come across catch and release fly fisherman very often, let alone ones that actually know how to catch a fish! :lol: I was satisfied watching you miss and catch some because half the time I'm the only one who can and all my buddies think there's no fish in there. hahaha

Good times man. We have to do a Sierras trip or Kern trip soon for some California Gold!

Perhaps before October, the season is still on up there!

Last time I went I got a Sierra Slam.. Rainbows, Brownies, Brookies and Goldens all in one trip! Let me know when you're in for some Bishop action! B) 

Thanks for reading our fishing report folks!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

Breathtaking scenery! Man, I wish I lived in Cali so I could partake. Just beautiful!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like a nice place.


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice!  Love fishing!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 19, 2010)

definitely an adventure - thanks for showing me the ropes up there. Very tricky terrain for fishing.... which is great to keep the bait dunkers from killing everything in there. Those were some really beautiful little brown and they fought very well. When i finally landed that one i had just made the perfect tricky cast around the back side of a rock... i was just remarking on how fine a cast it was when the water was tore up by the little trout - he must have liked the cast too, lol. Nice to meet you Ghostie - thanks for the trip.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2010)

cool, thanks for the break I just took, I need ed it! and Laura, theres nice places in every state, u go lookie for one near you!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> cool, thanks for the break I just took, I need ed it! and Laura, theres nice places in every state, u go lookie for one near you!


I did find some little tiny falls about an hour south of where I live, but it's so flat here that I don't get to see scenery like that often! That and it's 100 friggin' degrees outside so I'd rather stay inside with the A/C! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I did find some little tiny falls about an hour south of where I live, but it's so flat here that I don't get to see scenery like that often! That and it's 100 friggin' degrees outside so I'd rather stay inside with the A/C! :lol:


I HEEEAAARRRDDDD THAT! :tt2:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 20, 2010)

Show me the state I'll find you the fish and the craziest views you ever seen.

I have a way of finding that kind of stuff for some reason?! I'm drawn to that stuff.


----------

